# putting salt in a new aquarium



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

how would i put the salt in the tank so that it dissolves and spreads throughout the water?


----------



## h0peless151 (Feb 20, 2007)

i scoop a small sample of the tank water add the salt and stir it to dissolve it, then add the water back to the tank.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if ita an empty tank just put the water in then add salt. If there id build up just stir it around


----------

